# New Frenchy expat in Tauranga =)



## ClementNZ (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi There !

My name is Clement and i'm from the South East Coast (Cote d'Azur) in France.

I'm in New Zealand since March, and after a two months roadtrip in campervan and 3 weeks of work in a motel in Rotorua, i'm arrived in Tauranga where i've got a job in my area (computing).

I work in Tauranga since June now, and i would like to meet people to socialize and make (real) new friends.

I'm 23 years old, i like cycling, walking, clubbing and having fun with friends.

I don't care what nationality you are, i'm open minded and will love to improve my english skill by doing some activities with you, so if anyone is interested, please just answer to this message or contact me by pm.

See you soon !

Have a good end of weekend.

Clement


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

ClementNZ said:


> Hi There !
> 
> My name is Clement and i'm from the South East Coast (Cote d'Azur) in France.
> 
> ...


Hi Clement - Welcome to the Forum.


----------

